# Beef Hearts.....



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Hello my love birds







!

I know Its been more than a minute since I have been posting....as usual, I am in dire....

I am currently hacking up beef hearts for Tonga







. I have put this off for several months..bec' basically, its a hot mess to deal with







ok....

This is what I have retained thus far...and thank GAWD I did....

-USE A CLEAVER !!
-Best to hack when half frozen...(or else you will be stuck with a icky bloody mess)

Now I am not too sure on HOW to feed it to him.....should I treat this as organ meat or muscle meat ??

I give my fur baby a chicken quarter twice daily with a mix of either tripe or sardines with each meal....

Alrighty, back to my hacking !!

Many thanks !!!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

In a dogs diet heart is a muscle meat.


----------



## JohnnyB (Apr 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqIn a dogs diet heart is a muscle meat.


DITTO


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

Well thank you kindly all for all your help !!

I will NEVER buy as much as I did !! I was wacking away for hours !!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I am lucky that a nearby processor grinds heart/tongue 
w/ a little liver to make a great dog food blend 
and it is a bargain at a buck a #!


----------



## Bellidansa (Jan 23, 2007)

I am sooo hating right now !!!

I need to search for that one !! That would be soo conveint !!

I must do better and find one !


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I keep beef hearts frozen and use a cleaver at need *L* - I find heart very bloody and down-right gross.


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlI am lucky that a nearby processor grinds heart/tongue
> w/ a little liver to make a great dog food blend
> and it is a bargain at a buck a #!


*sigh* I remember a time when beef heart was $0.20/lbs. Those days are long gone.









After I posted it my discovery, Mspiker03 simultaneously replied to the thread, PMed me and texted my phone. I have never seen anyone sooooo excited. *lol* She later went out and bought 120 lbs.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

I can get ground beef heart in 3 pound packages for $1.50. If anybody in the Cincinnati area needs some, I might be able to hook you up!









~Kristin


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am no where near. Bah.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiI can get ground beef heart in 3 pound packages for $1.50. If anybody in the Cincinnati area needs some, I might be able to hook you up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is about what I pay for it whole. I dont have an issue "chunking it" myself. I found that the orange handled craft type scissors cut right through it.









However, since I may some day be "in the area" do you have any other good sources for RMB and MM? Feel free to PM me so I do not go totally off topic on this thread.


----------



## 4dogart (Jan 20, 2008)

Ditto on the scissors. When I discovered how much easier--and faster--they were, my dogs' life changed!







Although they get one beef-heart meal each week, we also used baked beef heart (with garlic) as a training treat. Yum!


----------

